# طرق فحص الروافع والسيارات الثقيلة؟



## H~~ (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اريد طريقة فحص الروافع المتحركة والسيارات الثقيلة
لكن اريدها متخصصة (يعني فحص شامل)

وشكرا لكم

up..........


----------



## tomasz (6 يوليو 2011)

إليك هذه الطريقة إضغط على الرابط التالي 

http://adf.ly/21Fkk

بعد الضغط إضغط على الزر التالي كما في الصورة 





https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/crane-safety-and-treu


----------

